# Quartz Intermittently Running



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Only got a few quartz and never had any issues except going completely dead cos they need a new battery

However just received a cwc g10 which is perplexing me

Watch seems to run fine for a few hours, then gets stuck. Second hand flickers and hour and minute hand stop running - time is frozen!

After a while (we're talking hours here) it'll start running again

Seems to run better when lying flat - it started up again last night so I reset time and left it flat overnight, was still running in morning and accurate to the second. So decided to wear it out and about and yet again it's got stuck.

Given g10's are supposed to be tough as nails it's a bit concerning.

Is this something simple eg battery or is it likely to be more serious?


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Poor terminal connection? Just a guess.


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

AVO said:


> Poor terminal connection? Just a guess.


Cheers avo. Is that easy/cheap to fix?


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Have you tried a new battery ?


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

jmm1 said:


> Have you tried a new battery ?


Nah. When it stopped first time I thought battery, but given it starts up again and runs for hours I assume it's not that - I've never had a dead battery behave like that, not that I'm an expert


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Just a thought, ProperTidy, I read something recently on the Forum about how after a while, some movements will only run in a particular position, such as on their side or upside down. I can't remember exactly what was said, but I do know from personal experience that old watch movements can sometimes do this and I now know that it is caused by actual wear to the pivots, etc..

Your watch is a quartz, I know, but it is an analogue quartz with mechanical moving parts and I therefore wonder if the problem is not electronic but mechanical, with some sort of wear preventing the watch from working properly.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

ProperTidy said:


> jmm1 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried a new battery ?
> ...


I'm not sure, but I think some Quartz movements do something like this as a warning that the battery is running low.

For the sake of 99p, get a Renata battery from eBay and see if that cures it. If not, you've only lost 99p finding out! Good luck.


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Tidy, will try a new battery and take it from there, cheers!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Are you sure the hands aren't catching each other?

Does it do it at certain points in the day or all the time?

Or could be the hands aren't on the central pin properly but stay working only in certain positions

Mark


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Sparky said:


> Are you sure the hands aren't catching each other?
> 
> Does it do it at certain points in the day or all the time?
> 
> ...


Not happening at certain points in day and currently stuck with the second hand out front if you know what I mean, the minute and hour hand behind it, but still stuttering between seconds whilst the other hands don't move.

Had it flat on its back for hours now but not coming back to life this time. Will try a new battery, failing that I'll return to sender or maybe pop it down to the watchmakers for a look I think...


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

lewjamben said:


> ProperTidy said:
> 
> 
> > jmm1 said:
> ...


It won't be this. Tag Heuer and the like use a low-battery indicator but it's a consistent rotation with the second hand skipping every 3 seconds. I'm going for something wrong inside.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

hiya, the G10 uses the ETA 955 series movement, this has a built in end of life indicator in which the second hand moves in 5 second increments rather than once a second, sound like your might either need a new new circuit or a good service, could be dirt in the train if its getting stuck


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks fellas, knew I could rely on this place


----------

